# Zoya.com, slow to ship?



## Carol D. (Jan 13, 2013)

I decided to try some of the Zoya nail polishes last week during their 3 for free promotion, ordered from their site last Tuesday, and my stuff still hasn't been shipped. Pretty darned slow, in my opinion. Maybe they're behind due to the promotion?

Does anyone know if that's usual for them?

Thanks,

Carol


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jan 13, 2013)

SO many people take advantage of their promotions. Their shipping is super slow when there's a sale, normally it's much better.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't worry its just because of the promo it's very popular. Here are the terms and conditions about the promo from their blog

Quote: *[SIZE=xx-small]** Terms and Conditions [/SIZE]*_Shipping &amp; Processing Fee of $10 applies. Valid online at www.zoya.com 10 AM EST, 01/07/13 thro__ugh 11:59pm EST, 01/13/2013. Continental US only.Not valid in conjunction with other coupons, codes or promotions. Returns or exchanges of promotional items not permitted. Art of Beauty is not responsible for incorrect addresses, credit card entry errors or errors associated with declined credit cards . Code must be entered at the time of purchase. Please allow up to 4 weeks for shipping if volume warrants it. Limit 1 promotional order per account.__*** Free shipping available on orders of $25 or more only. _


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2013)

What everyone else said. They got a TON of orders from what I could tell, the first night they started (which was two days early) so many people were on the site that it was nearly impossible to place an order. Also if any of your polishes were listed as "in high demand" they might have to wait until they have more in stock.


----------



## Carol D. (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I guess I just need to be patient. 






Carol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2013)

> Thanks, everyone. I guess I just need to be patient.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Carol


 I know how you feel. I'm trying my hardest to be patient, but I'm just so excited to try some new colors!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup basically when you are getting the polishes for just the cost of shipping/processing, you have to wait. If you place an order during a non sale time, its usually very fast.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 14, 2013)

I imagine the purchase volume for this sale was huge, especially since it was a week long (and longer if you consider the fact the code went live accidentally before that). Considering they shipped 250,000 orders for their back to school sale in Aug (also a week long promotion) you gotta cut them some slack. Usually, they seem to ship pretty quickly.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 18, 2013)

I placed my order on the 9th and am still waiting for it to ship. They do say in their terms for the promotion, that it may take up to a month to process all of the promotional orders. I also ordered some of the Pixie Dust colors, which aren't available until February.  But.. I've been checking periodically and it looks like they're slowly being added to my order as they make their way into stock. I'm guessing they're just shipping out complete orders for the promo (since it's free shipping too), so be patient. I thought I read somewhere that they sold over 3 million bottles of polish during the sale, which means they have a lot of shipping to do.

Normal orders they ship out in a couple days at the latest.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

They posted somewhere that they had sold over 3 million polishes for the 3 for $10 sale, and shipping would take some time to complete. Mine just arrived the other day, and I ordered on the 5th. I didn't receive an 'invoice' that usually comes with tracking when it shipped either...it was just a happy mail surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my official invoice and shipping notice in the wee hours of the morning on the 17th. So they are starting to ship but slowly.


----------



## Carol D. (Jan 19, 2013)

I put my order in 10 days ago, still hasn't been processed.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 20, 2013)

I actually received mine the day after I got my shipping notice.

Carol I know they said they were mega swamped with the 3 free order.


----------



## Carol D. (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah, I know, but I've bought stuff in special sales from other businesses before and it's never taken this long. It sounds to me like they need to maybe hire some extra help temporarily when they run specials like that. I'm okay with it taking a couple or three extra days or so, but it gets annoying beyond that and doesn't make me want to buy stuff from them in the future.

Edit: I just checked the status of my order and it now shows the my order is shipping, finally, so hopefully I'll receive it some time this coming week.

Carol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I know, but I've bought stuff in special sales from other businesses before and it's never taken this long. It sounds to me like they need to maybe hire some extra help temporarily when they run specials like that. I'm okay with it taking a couple or three extra days or so, but it gets annoying beyond that and doesn't make me want to buy stuff from them in the future.
> 
> ...


 They said on their Facebook that they hired extra people for this promo specifically. As a former retail employee who worked many Black Fridays, I've learned to have patience when it comes to mega sales because humans can only do so much. But, if this were a *normal* order for any old company, I'd probably be emailing them non stop.

(still haven't received shipping for mine, but i also figure my pixie dust polish will hold it up until late january/early february)


----------



## Jacinta (Jan 20, 2013)

I received someone else's order... complete with their name and mailing address on the invoice.  I contacted them and they were quick to respond.  They asked for the invoice number of the package I received and I wrote back a few days ago (on the same day I was asked for the information) and I have not heard from them since.  I hope I get my order before Valentine's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received someone else's order... complete with their name and mailing address on the invoice.  I contacted them and they were quick to respond.  They asked for the invoice number of the package I received and I wrote back a few days ago (on the same day I was asked for the information) and I have not heard from them since.  I hope I get my order before Valentine's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Whoa, that's not good!



> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I know, but I've bought stuff in special sales from other businesses before and it's never taken this long. It sounds to me like they need to maybe hire some extra help temporarily when they run specials like that. I'm okay with it taking a couple or three extra days or so, but it gets annoying beyond that and doesn't make me want to buy stuff from them in the future.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear it is coming now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just saw this on the FB wall:

Quote: They said you can call CS during business hours and if it's a certain polish holding up your order, they can give you a better idea of when it will ship based on production.


----------



## Carol D. (Jan 22, 2013)

Good news/bad news: my Zoya polishes arrived today! I didn't have time to mess with them until this evening, and put a couple coats on my fingernails about 6:30, and it's still not totally dry. 3 hours later, and it's still soft enough that I took a divot out a couple nails just in the course of going about my normal stuff this evening, nothing that would have caused any problems if my nails had been totally dry. That's very disappointing to me, as I love the colors.

Has anyone else had that problem with Zoya polishes?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 22, 2013)

Zoya never does that for me. It's probably the thickness of the coats you applied. Thin coats work best.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 23, 2013)

This would probably better go into the Zoya general thread about this promo, but what kind of top coat did you use (if any)? I suggest Poshe, which is a quick-dry 3-free top coat that's also relatively so it will go well with Zoya. You can pick that up at a Sally Beauty or Ulta


----------



## Carol D. (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, sorry for going off onto a different subject here. Even this morning, the polish is still soft. The only top coat that I have right now is a Madeline Mono top coat that I usually use. I tried that on the Zoya polishes, and it dried quickly, no problems, nice and shiny, didn't take any color off, but the Zoya polish under it is still soft, I can easily scrape it off with a fingernail.

Thanks for the responses though, everyone. I'll keep looking into what I can do about this. I'll try several really thin coats, maybe that will make a difference.

Carol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, sorry for going off onto a different subject here. Even this morning, the polish is still soft. The only top coat that I have right now is a Madeline Mono top coat that I usually use. I tried that on the Zoya polishes, and it dried quickly, no problems, nice and shiny, didn't take any color off, but the Zoya polish under it is still soft, I can easily scrape it off with a fingernail.
> 
> ...


 The only time i've had this problem is when I used too many thick coats on a polish that semitransparent.


----------



## Carol D. (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, Kawai, I'm going to try that.


----------

